# Poljot Automatic 23 Jewels



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

For the lovers of the Russian watchmaking I represent my vintage Poljot Automatic 23 jewels in a very good working condition.

I really love this watch because even on more than 40 years, after small service it works and keeps the time very well.

I am wearing it on a brown Hirsch Liberty and it looks perfect...

Enjoy...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice! A great design in this automatic Poljot :thumbup:


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Grazie


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Your watch is in very great condition too.

You see so many of these on eBay that are unfortunatly showing their age, is so nice to see one looking this good.

Thanks for posting. 

Daz.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

ive a brother to this but it looks like its been in a few conflicts ! still works fine though


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

Love that! Everyone should have at least one Russian watch in their collection. Oops - just realised I have sold mine. Time to start looking.


----------

